# What ever happened to Charles "Crazy Horse" Bennett?



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

The last time i saw this guy fight at pride he knocked out some japanese guy out cold and jumped out of the ring! Or it could have been the loss to gomi? but either way he is really exciting to watch and one of the top lighgt weights out their. Now he is fighting for elite xc where no one cares. They should bring him back to pride or ufc now that the light wieght division is back.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Amen


I love the Horse


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

he just beat KJ Noons @ EliteXC.. it was actually one of the nicest KO's ive seen in a while.. a nice right hook body punch and a big left hook that connected on the jaw as he was falling

and of course his crazy antics.. doin 2 backflips off the cage running around the outside of the cage and much more.. very entertaining.. why UFC hasnt signed him yet blows my mind


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

The last fight i remember seeing him in was against that jap guy at shockwave 2005 and after he won he tackled the ref and got a warning for it.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

toddums said:


> Amen
> 
> 
> I love the Horse


same here he puts on a good show 
and he can fight too


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

haha krazy horse is the man


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I personally don't like this guy becuase he's so disrespectful to his opponents. I want to him vs. guillard that would be kick ass*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Krazy Horse is fighting some up and comer and the Strikeforc/Elite XC show. He is not that great, he is just entertaining.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

If he were to improve his submission defense he could be a real contender, he never gets KO'D. The guy has talent. He isn't really that disrespectful, check out some of his post fight interviews. He is funny as hell.




p.s. It was a left to the body, and right hook.


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> *I personally don't like this guy becuase he's so disrespectful to his opponents. I want to him vs. guillard that would be kick ass*


I agree. That fool clowns around TOO much


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He's got crazy good boxing skillz.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

I think he would knock out jens, and if he has improved his submission defense, would probably have a good chance against bj too.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

He's a low life drug addict. He fought here locally with Gladiator Challange and was high before and during the Fight. He invited the fighters and trainers to his motel room for an after party. 16 year old girls, alcohol and drugs. Saw it with my own eyes. What a low life piece of shit. I was so tempted to call the cops, but that is so against my principals. Its only a matter of time and that little freaky bastard will be in prison.


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

What kinds of drugs?


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

JMONEY said:


> What kinds of drugs?


Well, I saw pot being smoked and coke on a mirror and the rumor was Crazy Horse was smoking crack, but I didn't see that.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> He's a low life drug addict. He fought here locally with Gladiator Challange and was high before and during the Fight. He invited the fighters and trainers to his motel room for an after party. 16 year old girls, alcohol and drugs. Saw it with my own eyes. What a low life piece of shit. I was so tempted to call the cops, but that is so against my principals. Its only a matter of time and that little freaky bastard will be in prison.


Who did he fight when he had the after party? If I ever go pro I want him for my first fight. I think he fights in Elite XC now on Showtime. If ever lost to this guy I would have to leave the country and go into hiding he's not worthy of any kind of win. I think he should fight GSP he'll knock his gold teeth out


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He's a really good exciting fighter. He can't hlpe being a gangsta ass *****.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> He's a really good exciting fighter. He can't hlpe being a gangsta ass *****.



LOL


P.S. I hope you do fight Krazy Horse SouthPaw, so I can see him KO your ass with ease.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

hopefuly hes in the works for a new tv show cause that dudes friggin hallarious(sp?)


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> Well, I saw pot being smoked and coke on a mirror and the rumor was Crazy Horse was smoking crack, but I didn't see that.


Did his behavior lead you to believe that he was indeed on crack? How exactly was he acting?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

It's just heresay from another poster on the forum, with no proof. Personally, I wouldn't buy into it without proof, but that's just me. 

Hey, it's not like he tries to hide who he is. He admitted himself on the EliteXC preshow that he was in prison a week before the filming of the interview. He's a crazy ass criminal that likes to fight, so what? The only thing I can think of that would stop the UFC from signing this guy is his criminal record, and his win-loss record. I doubt either are pretty to look at.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Who did he fight when he had the after party? If I ever go pro I want him for my first fight. I think he fights in Elite XC now on Showtime. If ever lost to this guy I would have to leave the country and go into hiding he's not worthy of any kind of win. I think he should fight GSP he'll knock his gold teeth out


He fought a guy from bend or, John "Gunns" Gunderson. I saw the event listed at Sherdogs, but they had it in Bend, when it was actually in Burns. I believe it says Gunderson TKO'd him when it was actually a submission. Was actually pretty cool. Gunderson just transitioning from one attempt to another and Crazy Horse keep escaping, so I started thinking he was Phucking with the Guy, you know, just playing with him, then got caught in I believe it was an armbar, but I don't really remember. Gunderson must of thrown 6-7 attempts in like a minute or two. Was cool to watch actually. Then after the fight Crazy Horse just laid there in the ring for at least 10 minutes. I was talking to Herb Dean who ref'd the whole event and asked him wtf was up with Crazy Horse, and he just shook his head and said. "You've seen him fight before right? Sometimes he is a GOOD fighter and sometimes this" and he gestured to him still laying in the ring. Was sad to see. Even the guy from the No Fear concession said, "That is what happens when he gets High before a fight". I know none of my boys that fought had to take anykind of UA. And before you ask, neither Herb Dean nor Gunderson was at the party.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

JMONEY said:


> Did his behavior lead you to believe that he was indeed on crack? How exactly was he acting?


I dont know ... Before the fight he was just walking around listening to his head phones and acting a little spaced out, but I took that as he was just getting his head into the fight. But during the fight he wasn't the Crazy Horse I had seen fight before. Listless would be the best way to describe. When Gunderson took him down it was like oh well, Im on the ground no big deal, and I thought he was schooling the kid when he just kept escaping everything gunderson threw at him, then wham caught him. But after the fight, the way he just laid there in the ring. It looked like he was stoned to me.

At the Party, he was acting like a guy at a party. Up, bubbly full of excitement. He was definately smoking a joint. But we didn't stay long. This is a very small community and when one of my boys pointed out this girl and told me she was only 15, it was like ... time to go! Coke on the mirror, joint in his hand, and 15 year old girls in his motel room... was time to go. I don't care what a man wants to partake in as far as recreational activites. If I didn't work a job where I get random UA's I'd be pot smoking fool. Did my share of coke in my day too. But I draw the line at underage girls. Ain't no ***** in the world worth going to jail over. And 15 year old girls, thats just wrong. Did he do them? How the hell am I suppossed to know, I didn't stay and watch, point is they never should have been there!

To those that don't believe this story, hey thats fine. No way I can prove it, At least not in a forum like this. And you know, for that reason, I probably should have never mentioned it. Like usual, I posted before I thought about it. But I can tell you, it is absolutely a true story.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe you Randy, thanks for sharing. 


However, who is to say that he even invited those young girls to the party? 

I don't really care if he breaks the law or not, he is entertaining as hell to watch (unless he is high apparently). P.S. I doubt he did the girls, he has a GF (been with her for ten years?) supposedly.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> 16 year old girls, alcohol and drugs. Saw it with my own eyes..... I was so tempted to call the cops, but that is so against my principals.


It is against your principals to protect 16yo girls from getting all drugged up and partaking in potentially unwanted buttsecks?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

**** it, 16 is legal.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

If a hot 15 year old wanted to screw me, who am I to say no?


----------

